
Ask HN: How do you stay active during the day? - hexomega
I had been quite active during the holidays for around 3 weeks and since I came back to work (SW in an office) I noticed that I am sitting for around 8 to 9 hours a day whereas I was sitting for only 4-5 hours during the holidays. I feel this is affecting my mood, energy and sleep.<p>How do you folks stay active during the day at work and mitigate the risks of such sedentary lifestyle other than training&#x2F;exercising regularly or going for walks during the day?
======
probably_wrong
> (...) other than training/exercising regularly or going for walks during the
> day?

May I ask why not these two? Those would be my first choices, so I think you
may have something more specific in mind.

~~~
hexomega
Simply because they are the obvious and they are what I do already. I have no
data to back this up, but I feel that training/exercising and a walk during
the day are not enough for the body to be/stay healthy compared to sitting for
most of the rest of the day.

